# بعض النماذج المستخدمة



## has2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عــــــا وانتم طيبيـــــن 

بعض النماذج المستخدمة فى السلامة و الصحة المهنية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

نماذج مفيدة
أرجو المتابعة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأنت طيب، جزاك الله خيراً على هذه النماذج وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكر على النمازج و افضلها تقرير الخطر الكامن

لكن لى سؤال للجميع 

عندى مشكلة فى كيفية اقناع الموظفين بعمل تقارير الخطر الكامن و تشجيعهم على ذلك

مش عارف المشكلة فين؟؟

1. هل هى مستوى الوعى عند الموظفين ؟؟ و اعتقد انهم على مستوى من الوعى انهم يعرفو جيدا ما هى الـ near miss

2. هل تعبئة النموزج صعب او بمعنى اصح ممل؟؟

3. هل خايف من اللوم من مسؤولة المباشر؟؟

4. هل جرب مرة و لم يجد ان الاجراء لم يتخذ؟

كل هذه الاسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة


من لة خبرة و تجربة علية ان يفيدنا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويرحم والديك


----------



## mouner23 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## has2009 (22 يناير 2010)

*تكملة للنماذج المستخدمة فى مواقع العمل*

م/ حسن عبد الفتاح 
المقاولون العرب -مصر


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (22 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررر كثيرررر


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (25 يناير 2010)

اخي شكرا لكن معروف عن المقاولون انها احدي الانشطة بناء انشاءات فهل يوجد تعليمات سلامة لعملية الانشاءات


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد trem (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين علي هذه المجهودات . وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## شعاع نوور (21 أبريل 2010)

والله مجهود عالي جداااا..

في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله..

تحياتي..


----------

